# What stones can we turn?



## THarvey (Aug 31, 2010)

I want to make a few cholla cactus pens, with crushed stone fillers.  What stones crush well and make nice turnable fillers?

I have seen Turquoise.  What about Jade? Alabaster?

What others are there?

Thank you


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 31, 2010)

I have used some "coloured" SAND as infill. Will warn you in advance that it is hard on tools. Be prepared to sharpen them over & over. THe sand came in blue and pink.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 31, 2010)

Embossing powders come in a variety of colors.  Most are very easy to turn and make nice fill material.  You will find embossing powders in the scrapbooking section of craft stores.


----------



## 4x4redneck (Aug 31, 2010)

i was thinkin of making a cholla pen as well where can i get some and how do you turn it


----------



## jthompson1995 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have had the best luck turning the pen closed to finished dimensions, filling the voids with the stone, then power sand the pen to final dimension. This saves wear and tear on the tools and uses less stone as well.


----------



## 4x4redneck (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for the advice now all i need to do is find some


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been enjoying the alabaster and soapstone I got from craftdiggity (I think?). I've been making whole pens from it, and saving the dust to use as fill. 

I still don't have the fill techniques down to where I'm happy, but the pens are nice. Too  brittle to use with Pentel conversions unless I tube it. 1/4" tube works about right but doesn't fit on the step mandrel. Still working it out.


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 3, 2010)

Where does one buy alabaster and soapstone?  I'm interested in giving it a shot.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 3, 2010)

PM Craftdiggity and see if he still has some. Otherwise, stores that supply carvers sell it.


----------



## tim self (Sep 3, 2010)

*Crushed rock*



4x4redneck said:


> thanks for the advice now all i need to do is find some



This is the cheapest place I've found w/good customer service and delivery.
http://www.gilmerrockshop.com


----------

